# Datensatz auslesen und speichern



## lingua (4. Sep 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

da mir das umschreiben des Projektes etwas schwer fällt haben ich zum besseren Verständnis den Sourcecode an entsprechenden stellen Kommentiert. Hauptaufgabe dieses Programms sollte sein die Zahlen 1-7 in chronologisch richtiger Reihenfolge untereinander in eine CSV Datei zu schreiben.


```
/** includes **/
import java.text.DateFormat;
import java.text.SimpleDateFormat;
import java.util.Calendar;
import java.util.Date;
import java.util.GregorianCalendar;
import java.io.BufferedReader;
import java.io.InputStreamReader;
import java.net.URL;
import java.net.URLConnection;
import java.io.FileWriter;
import java.io.IOException;

/**
* WebReader
*
*/
public class WebReader {

  /**
   * @param args
   */
  public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
  Date now = new Date();
  Calendar calendar = new GregorianCalendar();
  calendar.setTime(now);
  calendar.add(Calendar.DAY_OF_MONTH, 0); /** Rückwärts zählende Schleife im Tonus -3 -4 abwechselnd mit der Option auf wiedeholungen einstellbar o. unendlich **/
  Date future = calendar.getTime();
  DateFormat dateFormat = new SimpleDateFormat("dd.MM.yyyy");
  URLConnection con = new URL("http://lotto.de/typo3conf/ext/jwt_zq/pi1/zq_service.php?id=result&date="+ dateFormat.format(future)).openConnection();
  BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(con.getInputStream())); /** Auschneiden des des Datums und der Zahlen zwischen SPAN **/
  while (br.ready()) {System.out.println(br.readLine()); /** Ausgabe in eine CSV Datei im Format Datum;Zahl1;Zahl2;Zah3 usw.fortlaufend untereinander **/
  }
  System.out.println("Future: " + dateFormat.format(future));
  br.close();
  }
}
```


----------



## Final_Striker (4. Sep 2011)

Frage vergessen?


----------



## lungua (4. Sep 2011)

Wie schneide ich am besten das Datums und die Zahlen zwischen SPAN aus und füge es danach in eine CSV Tabelle im Format:

Datum1;Zahl1;Zahl2;Zahl3;Zahl4;Zahl5;Zahl6;Zahl7
Datum2;Zahl1;Zahl2;Zahl3;Zahl4;Zahl5;Zahl6;Zahl7


----------



## lingua (4. Sep 2011)

Ich mache das Angebot mal eindeutiger der erste der mir hier einen funktionierenden Code mit allen in den Kommentaren beschriebenen Funktionen liefert bekommt via PayPal nen 10ner rübergeschoben. Das ganze ist kein Hexenwerk aber da ich nicht gerade die Zeit habe mich großartig mit der Materie zu beschäftigen ist es mir das wert. Ich bedanke mich im voraus für eure Zeit und mühe.

Grüße Lingua


----------



## Final_Striker (4. Sep 2011)

Schau dir die String#match und String#split Methoden an



> Ich mache das Angebot mal eindeutiger der erste der mir hier einen funktionierenden Code mit allen in den Kommentaren beschriebenen Funktionen liefert bekommt via PayPal nen 10ner rübergeschoben.



Dann solltest du es vllt in dem Jobbörse-Bereich posten.


----------



## lingua (4. Sep 2011)

Dann werde ich mal das Forum wechseln.


----------



## Marcinek (4. Sep 2011)

Hallo,

ich mache es für 25 €. Schreibe mir einfach eine PM.

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## lingua (4. Sep 2011)

Vielen dank an alle das Thema hat sich erledigt.


----------

